# anybody ran low dose trestolone for long periods of time?



## matsuo munefusa (Oct 9, 2021)

If so, how was your bloodwork? I'm most interested in a 5-10mg trest dose/day along with 100-175mg test/week and GH 2-3iu/day and insulin in cycles on/off. No other steroids or orals or anything. Just test/trest/GH/slin.

I've heard rumors about people running low dose trest for months and even years without messing up BW at all. I'd like to hear from somebody that is trustworthy about this though because as of now its just ran*** comments on reddit without any explanation, which isn't worth as much to me.

I'll be doing this for the next year at least as long as something doesn't pop up terrible on my BW so I'll update as we go along. My BW especially lipids has really gotten pretty bad over the last couple years because of using masteron and primo. So, I'm mainly looking to increase HDL/decrease LDL by cutting those out and obviously not ever using orals.


----------



## Rex Feral (Dec 2, 2021)

matsuo munefusa said:


> If so, how was your bloodwork? I'm most interested in a 5-10mg trest dose/day along with 100-175mg test/week and GH 2-3iu/day and insulin in cycles on/off. No other steroids or orals or anything. Just test/trest/GH/slin.
> 
> I've heard rumors about people running low dose trest for months and even years without messing up BW at all. I'd like to hear from somebody that is trustworthy about this though because as of now its just ran*** comments on reddit without any explanation, which isn't worth as much to me.
> 
> I'll be doing this for the next year at least as long as something doesn't pop up terrible on my BW so I'll update as we go along. My BW especially lipids has really gotten pretty bad over the last couple years because of using masteron and primo. So, I'm mainly looking to increase HDL/decrease LDL by cutting those out and obviously not ever using orals.



Same experience here with mast and primo.  Trest barely alters blood work for me even at higher doses vs mast and primo.  Individual results may vary obviously but in general, I believe you are correct in your assertion for the majority.  Not to mention the way both of those affect my prostate vs no effect with trest.  

Rex.


----------



## javman (Mar 5, 2022)

Old post but I ran low test and trest, daily pin of 10-12 mg of each, rough calculation last year and had labs done and all my blood work came normal which my doctor was impressed. Test levels came back at 982.


----------

